# Help in Choosing an Agency



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

After 3+ years of trying to conceive, my hubby and I have decided to go down the adoption route rather than attempting IVF and have just got all of the info through from BAAF.  I've phoned a couple of agencies in our area, Local Authority and a Voluntary Agency and am waiting for some more info to come through from them.

How can you decide what agency to go with?  What sort of things should we be looking out for?  Any advice greatly appreciated..

Thanks

Helen


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Helen

Agencies vary greatly in their approach.  One of our local one's would not let you proceed until you attended an open evening (which they kept cancelling).  The other ended up sending an Sw straight round after we lodged our interest so we did not have to wait, we also hit it off really well with the SW who visited.

Its all down to personal choice really and it has to be a set up and someone you are comfortable with because it can be quite intrusive.

Good luck and feel free to join us on the main boards there are many of us now at varying stages.

Karen x


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Karen and congratulations on becoming a Mum! 

I've had some varied info all ready from the 2 I've phoned.  The voluntary agency do preparation and assessment together and say that on average it take 6 months to be approved!  The Local Authority said they wouldn't consider us until we've been to an open evening, they then run prep courses when they've got enough people and it would take a minimum of a year to be approved.  

Did you have any experience in dealing with a Voluntary Agency at all?  They seemed to be the most helpful so far although I'm not sure what I think about how easy it is to be matched with a child if you go with one of those?

Thanks

Helen


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Helen

I went via 2 Local Authorities and chose between them so can't comment on voluntary agencies.  There are new government timescales out to say that LA's should aim for 8 months to approve adopters.

I don't know enough about voluntary agencies, I assume you can still get matched via Be My Parent (BAAF) with them

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Karen, 

From what I can gather they can start matching you with children from Be My Parent etc a lot earlier than via a Local Authority as LA's tend to start with children from their own area before looking elsewhere - well that's what I've been told from the Voluntary Agency anyway!  Received a copy of that at the weekend - you just want to take them all home don't you?

Thanks for your help

Helen


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Helen,
I just did a post called Help and then saw this!!!
How do you get information from BAAF? I have been looking on the site and probably can't see for looking!
Is there and e-mail address or a link that i can use or do i need to call
Thanks
Natasha


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Girls

Try these links.....

http://www.baaf.org.uk/res/pubs/advice/

http://www.baaf.org.uk/res/agencydb/index.shtml

Hope they help

Karen x


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

I must admit I got the info back during National Adoption Week which had all of the info in it and eventually plucked up the courage to phone a couple of agencies nearest me.  Everyone I spoke to was very helpful and encouraging so I hope you experience the same.

Keep us posted on how you get on!

Helen


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Will do.  I ordered The Adoption Experience on the net yesterday that i read on here was meant to be good.  Have you read it? Just wondered what it was like.
Thanks for your advise
Love Tasha


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Tasha

The Adoption Experience is a really good book, it explains adoption for what it really is and what could happen, and prepares you for most eventualities.  Well worth a read.

Karen x


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Guys, help!!!
Do you apply for adoption information packs through BAAF like you would through a LA?
I have received some information from Be My Parent and in that there is a list of agencies, so do i just phone from that or what!!!!
Sorry to go on and hope this doesn't read as silly as it does with me typing it!!!
Love Tasha


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Tasha, 

I got a list of agencies and phoned the Local Authority nearest to me on the list as well as a Voluntary Agency.  Both sent through info packs, which detailed how they do things.  The Local Authority invited us to a info day next Friday (!!) and the Voluntary one asked us to write a letter explaining a bit about ourselves and then they'll give us a ring to come out and explain it all.  

Just give them a ring and hopefully they'll tell you what to do next!  I was really nervous about phoning (I guess making that initial step is in some ways the hardest) but they were both helpful and it was quite a good informal way to find out a bit more and get some questions answered.

Go for it!  

Helen
X


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Helen,
I agree, it is a bit nerve racking , i have e-mailed Essex CC and should hopefully have something through from them soon, and will call a voluntary agency as you suggested.
It seems a bit daughting that they want you to put in writing why you want to be a parent?!   I mean what do you say or how do you put that you want to be a parent and why you feel that you would make a good one.  
I just think that natural parents don't have to go throught the same thing.  I understand that their main interest is the child but it must be just as hard for the prospective parent as well!

Sorry to ramble on, probably just nerves and i haven't even done anything yet 
Tasha x


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry honey i just re-read your post, hope everything goes well for you on Friday!!!


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Tasha! I feel quite excited about next Friday.  

It would be good to know where we're going with this - something positive to look forward to next year!  This year in particular has been really pants and I just want 2005 to be good!  

Hope you get something through from your LA soon.

Helen X


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Helen,

Just thought i would see how it went on Friday?  Did you find out anything useful?

Love Tasha


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Tasha, 

Hope you had a good Christmas! 

The meeting with the LA was good.  In someways I don't think we learnt anything different to what we'd received in the info pack but it was great to meet the team of social workers and people in our area who had been through the system and ask lots of questions!! 

I guess it's just confirmed to us that this is what we want to do and are now just left wondering what's the best route to go down.  We're got a meeting with a Voluntary Agency on the 14th Jan so it will be interesting to see how differently they might do things..

Hope things are progressing your end.

Love

Helen
X


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Helen,

I'm glad things went well for you and hope that your next meeting goes well as well,
Things haven't really changed much this end unfortunalty.  Hopefully with a new year things might progress more to my way of thinking!!!
Good luck on the 14th
Speak soon

Love Tasha


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Tasha, 

I hope all goes well for you this year too!  Can't help thinking it's got to be better than last year....

Have you made any more enquries yet?

Helen


----------

